# Nuovo San Siro: c'è ottimismo. Si accelera. Sesto non tramonta.



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, c'è ottimismo riguardo il nuovo San Siro dopo il vertice con il Sindaco Sala. Ora si può accelerare.

Vertice con il sindaco Sala: gli incontri pubblici con la città al via a settembre e dibattito chiuso entro ottobre. Per le due società conta soltanto essere veloci: nel 2022 s’è perso troppo tempo. L’obiettivo resta
iniziare i lavori nel 2023 completati nel 2027, ma non ci devono essere più intoppi. San Siro, quindi, resta ancora la prima scelta per il futuro delle due milanesi. C’è fiducia. Basta però che si faccia in fretta, molto più in fretta rispetto a quanto si è andati nell’ultimo periodo. Anche se Sesto San Giovanni non può ancora tramontare definitivamente, non solo per quanto riguarda la sponda dei campioni d’Italia. I ricorsi al Tar e la raccolta firme per un eventuale referendum sono infatti spauracchi che non lasciano tranquilli il Milan, che ieri dopo l’incontro con il Comune ha fatto capire che tutto è ancora apertissimo. Ma anche l’Inter sta molto attenta. Negli ultimi mesi i rossoneri hanno spinto sulla possibilità di abbandonare l’idea dello stadio condiviso, presentata al Comune di Milano quasi tre anni fa (il 10 luglio 2019). Semplice pressione sulla politica? No. Piuttosto vera volontà di accelerare in concomitanza con il cambio di proprietà. Ecco perché Gerry Cardinale, futuro numero 1 del club rossonero, è andato subito a vedere la zona di Sesto San Giovanni dove costruire lo stadio sarebbe molto più semplice. L’Inter è rimasta invece più in secondo piano: l’eventualità di un Milan solitario è sempre stata considerata molto difficile ai piani alti del club di viale della Liberazone. Entrambe però vogliono accelerare

*TS: Sala ieri ha rassicurato Milan e Inter sui tempi per lo stadio. L'Inter resta ferma sull'idea di non emigrare, il Milan però dubita della promessa di Sala e guarda sempre a Sesto. Cardinale e Zhang si incontreranno a settembre.*


----------



## Viulento (25 Giugno 2022)

san siro ha dato l'ok, manca solo l'accordo col comune con eventuali bonus.


----------



## diavolo (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, c'è ottimismo riguardo il nuovo San Siro dopo il vertice con il Sindaco Sala. Ora si può accelerare.
> 
> Seguiranno i dettagli


Spero che salti tutto, non voglio uno stadio condiviso e voglio che questa proprietà se ne vada.


----------



## Giek (25 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Spero che salti tutto, non voglio uno stadio condiviso e voglio che questa proprietà se ne vada.


Esattamente. Lo stadio condiviso è roba anacronistica. Non si può sentire una porcata simile


----------



## Igniorante (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, c'è ottimismo riguardo il nuovo San Siro dopo il vertice con il Sindaco Sala. Ora si può accelerare.
> 
> Seguiranno i dettagli



Sempre la soluzione più barbona eh, mi raccomando.
Meno male che la nuova proprietà voleva costruire uno stadio tutto nostro, come no.
Ma d'altra parte cosa possiamo aspettarci da gente con dieci euro sul conto corrente?


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

*GDS: vertice con il sindaco Sala: gli incontri pubblici con la città al via a settembre e dibattito chiuso entro ottobre. Per le due società conta soltanto essere veloci: nel 2022 s’è perso troppo tempo. L’obiettivo resta*
*iniziare i lavori nel 2023 completati nel 2027, ma non ci devono essere più intoppi. San Siro, quindi, resta ancora la prima scelta per il futuro delle due milanesi. C’è fiducia. Basta però che si faccia in fretta, molto più in fretta rispetto a quanto si è andati nell’ultimo periodo. Anche se Sesto San Giovanni non può ancora tramontare definitivamente, non solo per quanto riguarda la sponda dei campioni d’Italia. I ricorsi al Tar e la raccolta firme per un eventuale referendum sono infatti spauracchi che non lasciano tranquilli il Milan, che ieri dopo l’incontro con il Comune ha fatto capire che tutto è ancora apertissimo. Ma anche l’Inter sta molto attenta. Negli ultimi mesi i rossoneri hanno spinto sulla possibilità di abbandonare l’idea dello stadio condiviso, presentata al Comune di Milano quasi tre anni fa (il 10 luglio 2019). Semplice pressione sulla politica? No. Piuttosto vera volontà di accelerare in concomitanza con il cambio di proprietà. Ecco perché Gerry Cardinale, futuro numero 1 del club rossonero, è andato subito a vedere la zona di Sesto San Giovanni dove costruire lo stadio sarebbe molto più semplice. L’Inter è rimasta invece più in secondo piano: l’eventualità di un Milan solitario è sempre stata considerata molto difficile ai **piani alti del club di viale della Liberazone. Entrambe però vogliono accelerare*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Spero che salti tutto, non voglio uno stadio condiviso e voglio che questa proprietà se ne vada.


Spero pure io. Devono levarsi dalle scatole, uccelli rossi e Idiott... Gli speculatori via dal Milan, si son messi in testa di rovinarci? Che disastro questa estate!


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, c'è ottimismo riguardo il nuovo San Siro dopo il vertice con il Sindaco Sala. Ora si può accelerare.
> 
> Vertice con il sindaco Sala: gli incontri pubblici con la città al via a settembre e dibattito chiuso entro ottobre. Per le due società conta soltanto essere veloci: nel 2022 s’è perso troppo tempo. L’obiettivo resta
> iniziare i lavori nel 2023 completati nel 2027, ma non ci devono essere più intoppi. San Siro, quindi, resta ancora la prima scelta per il futuro delle due milanesi. C’è fiducia. Basta però che si faccia in fretta, molto più in fretta rispetto a quanto si è andati nell’ultimo periodo. Anche se Sesto San Giovanni non può ancora tramontare definitivamente, non solo per quanto riguarda la sponda dei campioni d’Italia. I ricorsi al Tar e la raccolta firme per un eventuale referendum sono infatti spauracchi che non lasciano tranquilli il Milan, che ieri dopo l’incontro con il Comune ha fatto capire che tutto è ancora apertissimo. Ma anche l’Inter sta molto attenta. Negli ultimi mesi i rossoneri hanno spinto sulla possibilità di abbandonare l’idea dello stadio condiviso, presentata al Comune di Milano quasi tre anni fa (il 10 luglio 2019). Semplice pressione sulla politica? No. Piuttosto vera volontà di accelerare in concomitanza con il cambio di proprietà. Ecco perché Gerry Cardinale, futuro numero 1 del club rossonero, è andato subito a vedere la zona di Sesto San Giovanni dove costruire lo stadio sarebbe molto più semplice. L’Inter è rimasta invece più in secondo piano: l’eventualità di un Milan solitario è semp.re stata considerata molto difficile ai piani alti del club di viale della Liberazone. Entrambe però vogliono accelerare


.


----------



## Mika (25 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Spero pure io. Devono levarsi dalle scatole, uccelli rossi e Idiott... Gli speculatori via dal Milan, si son messi in testa di rovinarci? Che disastro questa estate!


E' un po' difficile che si tolgano dalle scatole come scrivi te. il Milan è loro, anzi attualmente solo di Elliot almeno fino a Settembre. A meno che a Settembre a Redbird arrivi uno che offra 2 miliardi a Redbird. Che poi io non so questo astio per Redbird che ancora si deve concludere il Closing. Anzi loro sembrano voler silurare Gazidis a novembre fai te.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' un po' difficile che si tolgano dalle scatole come scrivi te. il Milan è loro, anzi attualmente solo di Elliot almeno fino a Settembre. A meno che a Settembre a Redbird arrivi uno che offra 2 miliardi a Redbird. Che poi io non so questo astio per Redbird che ancora si deve concludere il Closing. Anzi loro sembrano voler silurare Gazidis a novembre fai te.


Immobilismo totale sul mercato in una estate in cui la crescita del Milan era fondamentale per attirare gli sponsor e per andare avanti il più possibile in Champions, ecco i motivi dell'astio. Nei loro discorsi non hanno approfondito quello sul calciomercato del Milan, come mai gli altri competitor italiani indebitati fino al collo acquistano e il Milan è statico sul mercato con spazio a bilancio? Il Milan sarà anche loro sulla carta, ma senza i tifosi ci fanno niente. Per me deve partire una seria contestazione da subito, lo spazio a bilancio c'è e bisogna muoversi, non devono provare a speculare sugli utili del Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, c'è ottimismo riguardo il nuovo San Siro dopo il vertice con il Sindaco Sala. Ora si può accelerare.
> 
> Vertice con il sindaco Sala: gli incontri pubblici con la città al via a settembre e dibattito chiuso entro ottobre. Per le due società conta soltanto essere veloci: nel 2022 s’è perso troppo tempo. L’obiettivo resta
> iniziare i lavori nel 2023 completati nel 2027, ma non ci devono essere più intoppi. San Siro, quindi, resta ancora la prima scelta per il futuro delle due milanesi. C’è fiducia. Basta però che si faccia in fretta, molto più in fretta rispetto a quanto si è andati nell’ultimo periodo. Anche se Sesto San Giovanni non può ancora tramontare definitivamente, non solo per quanto riguarda la sponda dei campioni d’Italia. I ricorsi al Tar e la raccolta firme per un eventuale referendum sono infatti spauracchi che non lasciano tranquilli il Milan, che ieri dopo l’incontro con il Comune ha fatto capire che tutto è ancora apertissimo. Ma anche l’Inter sta molto attenta. Negli ultimi mesi i rossoneri hanno spinto sulla possibilità di abbandonare l’idea dello stadio condiviso, presentata al Comune di Milano quasi tre anni fa (il 10 luglio 2019). Semplice pressione sulla politica? No. Piuttosto vera volontà di accelerare in concomitanza con il cambio di proprietà. Ecco perché Gerry Cardinale, futuro numero 1 del club rossonero, è andato subito a vedere la zona di Sesto San Giovanni dove costruire lo stadio sarebbe molto più semplice. L’Inter è rimasta invece più in secondo piano: l’eventualità di un Milan solitario è sempre stata considerata molto difficile ai piani alti del club di viale della Liberazone. Entrambe però vogliono accelerare


Con sala lo stadio lo costruiremo mai.

Ci sarà sempre qualche sindacato che spunta fuori per bloccare i lavori.
Prevedo già castori in rivolta.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

*TS: Sala ieri ha rassicurato Milan e Inter sui tempi per lo stadio. L'Inter resta ferma sull'idea di non emigrare, il Milan però dubita della promessa di Sala e guarda sempre a Sesto. Cardinale e Zhang si incontreranno a settembre.*


----------



## Zenos (25 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Immobilismo totale sul mercato in una estate in cui la crescita del Milan era fondamentale per attirare gli sponsor e per andare avanti il più possibile in Champions, ecco i motivi dell'astio. Nei loro discorsi non hanno approfondito quello sul calciomercato del Milan, come mai gli altri competitor italiani indebitati fino al collo acquistano e il Milan è statico sul mercato con spazio a bilancio? Il Milan sarà anche loro sulla carta, ma senza i tifosi ci fanno niente. Per me deve partire una seria contestazione da subito, lo spazio a bilancio c'è e bisogna muoversi, non devono provare a speculare sugli utili del Milan.


Lo sai quanto sono schifato da questa situazione,ma credo che Elliot stia frenando un po' tutto, perché in caso saltasse il closing rimarrebbe a loro il "carico" di questo mercato. Non dico sia giusto,perché una soluzione si potrebbe trovare,dico solo che,stanno facendo al solito i loro sporchi interessi.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, c'è ottimismo riguardo il nuovo San Siro dopo il vertice con il Sindaco Sala. Ora si può accelerare.
> 
> Vertice con il sindaco Sala: gli incontri pubblici con la città al via a settembre e dibattito chiuso entro ottobre. Per le due società conta soltanto essere veloci: nel 2022 s’è perso troppo tempo. L’obiettivo resta
> iniziare i lavori nel 2023 completati nel 2027, ma non ci devono essere più intoppi. San Siro, quindi, resta ancora la prima scelta per il futuro delle due milanesi. C’è fiducia. Basta però che si faccia in fretta, molto più in fretta rispetto a quanto si è andati nell’ultimo periodo. Anche se Sesto San Giovanni non può ancora tramontare definitivamente, non solo per quanto riguarda la sponda dei campioni d’Italia. I ricorsi al Tar e la raccolta firme per un eventuale referendum sono infatti spauracchi che non lasciano tranquilli il Milan, che ieri dopo l’incontro con il Comune ha fatto capire che tutto è ancora apertissimo. Ma anche l’Inter sta molto attenta. Negli ultimi mesi i rossoneri hanno spinto sulla possibilità di abbandonare l’idea dello stadio condiviso, presentata al Comune di Milano quasi tre anni fa (il 10 luglio 2019). Semplice pressione sulla politica? No. Piuttosto vera volontà di accelerare in concomitanza con il cambio di proprietà. Ecco perché Gerry Cardinale, futuro numero 1 del club rossonero, è andato subito a vedere la zona di Sesto San Giovanni dove costruire lo stadio sarebbe molto più semplice. L’Inter è rimasta invece più in secondo piano: l’eventualità di un Milan solitario è sempre stata considerata molto difficile ai piani alti del club di viale della Liberazone. Entrambe però vogliono accelerare
> ...


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Giugno 2022)

speriamo che salti, non voglio uno stadiettum da squadra mediocrem.
i puffi vivono nei funghi non nel nuovo san siro.


----------



## sunburn (25 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> speriamo che salti, non voglio uno stadiettum da squadra mediocrem.
> i puffi vivono nei funghi non nel nuovo san siro.


So che tu sei un sostenitore dello stadio gigante. Anche io li preferisco perché trasmettono maestosità, ma penso che uno stadio da 80mila a salire non lo costruiremo mai da nessuna parte. E oggettivamente sarebbe poco conveniente da ogni punto di vista. Nell’era delle pay tv, col campionato spezzatino, uno stadio da 80mila e oltre lo riempi due volte all’anno in campionato e in CL solo se superi gli ottavi.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, c'è ottimismo riguardo il nuovo San Siro dopo il vertice con il Sindaco Sala. Ora si può accelerare.
> 
> Vertice con il sindaco Sala: gli incontri pubblici con la città al via a settembre e dibattito chiuso entro ottobre. Per le due società conta soltanto essere veloci: nel 2022 s’è perso troppo tempo. L’obiettivo resta
> iniziare i lavori nel 2023 completati nel 2027, ma non ci devono essere più intoppi. San Siro, quindi, resta ancora la prima scelta per il futuro delle due milanesi. C’è fiducia. Basta però che si faccia in fretta, molto più in fretta rispetto a quanto si è andati nell’ultimo periodo. Anche se Sesto San Giovanni non può ancora tramontare definitivamente, non solo per quanto riguarda la sponda dei campioni d’Italia. I ricorsi al Tar e la raccolta firme per un eventuale referendum sono infatti spauracchi che non lasciano tranquilli il Milan, che ieri dopo l’incontro con il Comune ha fatto capire che tutto è ancora apertissimo. Ma anche l’Inter sta molto attenta. Negli ultimi mesi i rossoneri hanno spinto sulla possibilità di abbandonare l’idea dello stadio condiviso, presentata al Comune di Milano quasi tre anni fa (il 10 luglio 2019). Semplice pressione sulla politica? No. Piuttosto vera volontà di accelerare in concomitanza con il cambio di proprietà. Ecco perché Gerry Cardinale, futuro numero 1 del club rossonero, è andato subito a vedere la zona di Sesto San Giovanni dove costruire lo stadio sarebbe molto più semplice. L’Inter è rimasta invece più in secondo piano: l’eventualità di un Milan solitario è sempre stata considerata molto difficile ai piani alti del club di viale della Liberazone. Entrambe però vogliono accelerare
> ...


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> So che tu sei un sostenitore dello stadio gigante. Anche io li preferisco perché trasmettono maestosità, ma penso che uno stadio da 80mila a salire non lo costruiremo mai da nessuna parte. E oggettivamente sarebbe poco conveniente da ogni punto di vista. Nell’era delle pay tv, col campionato spezzatino, uno stadio da 80mila e oltre lo riempi due volte all’anno in campionato e in CL solo se superi gli ottavi.


per me i dati, anche di quest'anno, dicono un'altra cosa.
però a parte quello se TUTTI i grandi club hanno un grande stadio qualcosa vorrà pur dire...
io continuo a sperare uno stadio da 70.000 minimo. da questa cifra in poi si può ragionare.


----------



## Mika (25 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Immobilismo totale sul mercato in una estate in cui la crescita del Milan era fondamentale per attirare gli sponsor e per andare avanti il più possibile in Champions, ecco i motivi dell'astio. Nei loro discorsi non hanno approfondito quello sul calciomercato del Milan, come mai gli altri competitor italiani indebitati fino al collo acquistano e il Milan è statico sul mercato con spazio a bilancio? Il Milan sarà anche loro sulla carta, ma senza i tifosi ci fanno niente. Per me deve partire una seria contestazione da subito, lo spazio a bilancio c'è e bisogna muoversi, non devono provare a speculare sugli utili del Milan.


Immobilismo causato da Elliot che attulmente è ancora il proprietario fino a Settembre. Io e l'ho con loro, Redbird non è ancora insediato ufficialmente e si vedrà da Gennaio 2023.


----------



## sunburn (25 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me i dati, anche di quest'anno, dicono un'altra cosa.
> però a parte quello se TUTTI i grandi club hanno un grande stadio qualcosa vorrà pur dire...
> io continuo a sperare uno stadio da 70.000 minimo. da questa cifra in poi si può ragionare.


Negli ultimi 27 anni(in pratica con la diffusione capillare delle pay tv) solo cinque volte abbiamo superato la media di 60mila spettatori e al massimo siamo arrivati a una media di 64mila. Se vogliono massimizzare i ricavi, penso lo faranno al massimo di 65-70mila.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *TS: Sala ieri ha rassicurato Milan e Inter sui tempi per lo stadio. L'Inter resta ferma sull'idea di non emigrare, il Milan però dubita della promessa di Sala e guarda sempre a Sesto. Cardinale e Zhang si incontreranno a settembre.*


Stiamo sottovalutando il fatto che un americano e un cinese si mettano in società per un opera da oltre un miliardo. 
Come minimo Biden e Xi bloccano i fondi ad entrambi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Immobilismo causato da Elliot che attulmente è ancora il proprietario fino a Settembre. Io e l'ho con loro, Redbird non è ancora insediato ufficialmente e si vedrà da Gennaio 2023.


Caro amico, il problema è che una trattativa del genere non riguardava la cessione dell'edicola, ma di una società gloriosa. Io stento davvero a credere che negli accordi tra Redbird e Elliott non si sia parlato di come gestire il calciomercato attuale, cioè lo escludo categoricamente perchè sarebbe totalmente assurdo.


----------



## Mika (25 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Stiamo sottovalutando il fatto che un americano e un cinese si mettano in società per un opera da oltre un miliardo.
> Come minimo Biden e Xi bloccano i fondi ad entrambi.


Io dubito proprio che sia Cardinale ad accettare di fare società con un cinese conoscendo i businessman americani. Elliot non conta è un fondo che ha preso il Milan in pegno, Redbird ci sta spendendo soldi suoi e non credo proprio che voglia fare uno stadio condiviso con un imprenditore cinese.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 27 anni(in pratica con la diffusione capillare delle pay tv) solo cinque volte abbiamo superato la media di 60mila spettatori e al massimo siamo arrivati a una media di 64mila. Se vogliono massimizzare i ricavi, penso lo faranno al massimo di 65-70mila.


prendo per buoni i tuoi numeri.

appunto, è una media.
se tu vai in vacanza mica sempre metti le stesse cose in valigia. se compri una valigia adeguata alla media spesso devi lasciare cose a casa. la devi prendere un po' più grande.
la valigia non è uno stadio, dipende uno da come vede le cose.

per me, anzi sono sicuro, vi state facendo fregare da come elio ha dipinto le nostre esigenze. e lo sapete che elio è un criminale.
sveglia.
unico top club con lo stadietto raga.....


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *TS: Sala ieri ha rassicurato Milan e Inter sui tempi per lo stadio. **L'Inter resta ferma sull'idea di non emigrare, il Milan però dubita della promessa di Sala** e guarda sempre a Sesto. Cardinale e Zhang si incontreranno a settembre.*


Quindi i cattivoni siamo noi?
Ok.

Mi sa che è il caso di chiedere scusa pure per lo scudetto appena vinto.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prendo per buoni i tuoi numeri.
> 
> appunto, è una media.
> se tu vai in vacanza mica sempre metti le stesse cose in valigia. se compri una valigia adeguata alla media spesso devi lasciare cose a casa. la devi prendere un po' più grande.
> ...


A parte i posti a sedere, meritiamo uno stadio imponente.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, c'è ottimismo riguardo il nuovo San Siro dopo il vertice con il Sindaco Sala. Ora si può accelerare.
> 
> Vertice con il sindaco Sala: gli incontri pubblici con la città al via a settembre e dibattito chiuso entro ottobre. Per le due società conta soltanto essere veloci: nel 2022 s’è perso troppo tempo. L’obiettivo resta
> iniziare i lavori nel 2023 completati nel 2027, ma non ci devono essere più intoppi. San Siro, quindi, resta ancora la prima scelta per il futuro delle due milanesi. C’è fiducia. Basta però che si faccia in fretta, molto più in fretta rispetto a quanto si è andati nell’ultimo periodo. Anche se Sesto San Giovanni non può ancora tramontare definitivamente, non solo per quanto riguarda la sponda dei campioni d’Italia. I ricorsi al Tar e la raccolta firme per un eventuale referendum sono infatti spauracchi che non lasciano tranquilli il Milan, che ieri dopo l’incontro con il Comune ha fatto capire che tutto è ancora apertissimo. Ma anche l’Inter sta molto attenta. Negli ultimi mesi i rossoneri hanno spinto sulla possibilità di abbandonare l’idea dello stadio condiviso, presentata al Comune di Milano quasi tre anni fa (il 10 luglio 2019). Semplice pressione sulla politica? No. Piuttosto vera volontà di accelerare in concomitanza con il cambio di proprietà. Ecco perché Gerry Cardinale, futuro numero 1 del club rossonero, è andato subito a vedere la zona di Sesto San Giovanni dove costruire lo stadio sarebbe molto più semplice. L’Inter è rimasta invece più in secondo piano: l’eventualità di un Milan solitario è sempre stata considerata molto difficile ai piani alti del club di viale della Liberazone. Entrambe però vogliono accelerare
> ...


.


----------



## nybreath (25 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prendo per buoni i tuoi numeri.
> 
> appunto, è una media.
> se tu vai in vacanza mica sempre metti le stesse cose in valigia. se compri una valigia adeguata alla media spesso devi lasciare cose a casa. la devi prendere un po' più grande.
> ...



Assolutamente un confronto che non regge. Nell'economia conviene sempre piuttosto stare sotto la media e non sopra, il costo procurato dall'avere una capienza maggiore per le poche volte che accade non supera i benefici di costo nello stare sotto media e sempre a capacità di esercizio. In poche parole, il costo di gestione di avere 5 mila posti vuoti per 20 partite é superiore al ricavo che ti danno quei posit per le 10 volte che li riempi, per questo é solitamente consigliabile economicamente stare al di sotto della media, fino a perché é sempre meglio la perdita di potenziale guadagno che una certezza di costi di gestione difficilmente recuperabili.

Noi discutiamo e parliamo senza avere niente davanti, ma si studiano queste cose, non si mettono la in riunione a dicono, secondo me meglio 40k posti. Ci sono analisi studi e valutazioni che non si conoscono, e purtroppo l aspetto economico é sicuramente il predominante sull'aspetto di avere uno stadio come piace ai tifosi.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 27 anni(in pratica con la diffusione capillare delle pay tv) solo cinque volte abbiamo superato la media di 60mila spettatori e al massimo siamo arrivati a una media di 64mila. Se vogliono massimizzare i ricavi, penso lo faranno al massimo di 65-70mila.


Il terzo anello per ragioni di "sicurezza" lo tengono in buona parte chiuso, quest'anno avrebbero fatto sold out un sacco di volte se l'impianto fosse stato adeguato.
Basterebbe avere uno stadio decente e moderno ed i Milanisti, come sempre, arriverebbero in massa.

Ricordiamoci del Milan in B con S. Siro (allora senza terzo anello) quasi sempre pieno, con la vecchia Fossa dei Leoni prima curva in Italia per numero di persone..


----------



## sunburn (25 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il terzo anello per ragioni di "sicurezza" lo tengono in buona parte chiuso, quest'anno avrebbero fatto sold out un sacco di volte se l'impianto fosse stato adeguato.
> Basterebbe avere uno stadio decente e moderno ed i Milanisti, come sempre, arriverebbero in massa.
> 
> Ricordiamoci del Milan in B con S. Siro (allora senza terzo anello) quasi sempre pieno, con la vecchia Fossa dei Leoni prima curva in Italia per numero di persone..


Parlavano degli ultimi 27 anni, i problemi col terzo anello sono relativamente recenti.
Quella della B con lo stadio pieno, guardando i dati dell’affluenza, mi sembra una po’ leggenda metropolitana.

A ogni modo, anche io vorrei lo stadio gigante, eh. Ma quello dalla capienza non sarà un parametro che, per quanto mi riguarda, userò per valutare il nuovo (al momento molto eventuale) stadio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi i cattivoni siamo noi?
> Ok.
> 
> Mi sa che è il caso di chiedere scusa pure per lo scudetto appena vinto.


Al rosso Cina di Zhang, Sala non può resistere.


----------



## sunburn (25 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte i posti a sedere, meritiamo uno stadio imponente.


Ma figurati. Faranno una cosa minimal in nome della sostenibilità ambientale(e non).
Se andassimo a Sesto, poi, dovrebbe essere anche coerente con gli altri progetti già approvati.
Sul lato estetico non ho grandissime aspettative(in realtà non ho grandissime aspettative sul fatto che si faccia, ma vabbè…). Mi accontento che lo si faccia e che sia tale da consentire un’esperienza confortevole a noi tifosi.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Parlavano degli ultimi 27 anni, i problemi col terzo anello sono relativamente recenti.
> Quella della B con lo stadio pieno, guardando i dati dell’affluenza, mi sembra una po’ leggenda metropolitana.
> 
> A ogni modo, anche io vorrei lo stadio gigante, eh. Ma quello dalla capienza non sarà un parametro che, per quanto mi riguarda, userò per valutare il nuovo (al momento molto eventuale) stadio


Parliamo di 30 anni fa: andavo spesso a vedere il Milan di Capello dal 3° anello, perchè gli altri posti erano tutti occupati.
Quando si vince sicuramente è più facile riempirlo, ma pensare ad uno stadio sotto i 65k è folle. Il Milan anche nei momenti bui ha sempre attirato tifosi per blasone e storia.

Come tradizione calcistica dobbiamo guardare la Spagna dove Madrid e Barcellona hanno rispettivamente 80k e 100k posti


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, c'è ottimismo riguardo il nuovo San Siro dopo il vertice con il Sindaco Sala. Ora si può accelerare.
> 
> Vertice con il sindaco Sala: gli incontri pubblici con la città al via a settembre e dibattito chiuso entro ottobre. Per le due società conta soltanto essere veloci: nel 2022 s’è perso troppo tempo. L’obiettivo resta
> iniziare i lavori nel 2023 completati nel 2027, ma non ci devono essere più intoppi. San Siro, quindi, resta ancora la prima scelta per il futuro delle due milanesi. C’è fiducia. Basta però che si faccia in fretta, molto più in fretta rispetto a quanto si è andati nell’ultimo periodo. Anche se Sesto San Giovanni non può ancora tramontare definitivamente, non solo per quanto riguarda la sponda dei campioni d’Italia. I ricorsi al Tar e la raccolta firme per un eventuale referendum sono infatti spauracchi che non lasciano tranquilli il Milan, che ieri dopo l’incontro con il Comune ha fatto capire che tutto è ancora apertissimo. Ma anche l’Inter sta molto attenta. Negli ultimi mesi i rossoneri hanno spinto sulla possibilità di abbandonare l’idea dello stadio condiviso, presentata al Comune di Milano quasi tre anni fa (il 10 luglio 2019). Semplice pressione sulla politica? No. Piuttosto vera volontà di accelerare in concomitanza con il cambio di proprietà. Ecco perché Gerry Cardinale, futuro numero 1 del club rossonero, è andato subito a vedere la zona di Sesto San Giovanni dove costruire lo stadio sarebbe molto più semplice. L’Inter è rimasta invece più in secondo piano: l’eventualità di un Milan solitario è sempre stata considerata molto difficile ai piani alti del club di viale della Liberazone. Entrambe però vogliono accelerare
> ...



.


----------

